# Slick tricks at Bass Pro



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just an FYI they have slick tricks at Bass Pro now.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome!! Did you notice if they were also carrying the Razor Tricks??


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Awesome!! Did you notice if they were also carrying the Razor Tricks??


They had the full assortment when I was there; however, some were out of stock.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

TXPalerider said:


> Awesome!! Did you notice if they were also carrying the Razor Tricks??


 I didnt see Razor Tricks but I did see grizzly tricks, they may have been out of stock.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I saw them at Cabelas in Buda this past weekend as well. Picked up a pack to try out.


----------

